# Our Team Is Changing....



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

FOR THE WORST......WTF is happening to us?...First we trade Croshere, the only real leader that we have, and whose contract was almost done, and could've been packaged to get us a real good player, then we trade AJ, our best PG, and although slow, and sometimes sloppy he was still one of our most reliable player for an ancient player who most likely won't even play this year, now we just let Freddie walk instead of at least doing some kind of sign and trade and try to get something back, and all this Harrington talk has been going on for weeks yet nothing has happened yet which is only making me think that us getting him is not set in stone.........

I'm really afraid where this organization is heading...Not even 2 years ago we were one of the elite teams in the entire NBA, now we be lucky if we even smell the playoffs......I don't blame Walsh at all, but Bird well that's another story....


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I like the well-rounded talent they're bringing in. We have multiple guys that can play multiple positions but the recreation has happened way to fast.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Completly agree with you PaCeRhOLiC.

I really hate what I saw today.

AJ for a very old PG and loose Freddie, I am really sick of this. 

****, **** and **** :curse: :curse:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Bird is really gutting the team. But he is a smart man, you only hope for the best.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

How are you mad about Croshere, that trade helped us. As much as I love Croshere, Daniels will help us more. The trade today sucked, and losing Freddie REALLY sucked. But you can't blame us not being contenders on Bird. Everything comes back to Artest. Injuries also killed us, it wasn't Bird's fault. I think we will make the playoffs next year. Our lineup isn't all that bad. We still have Tinsley, Foster, and Jackson to make a big move with. Maybe he's clearing cap for a big move.


----------



## BullsPro27 (Jul 19, 2006)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> FOR THE WORST......WTF is happening to us?...First we trade Croshere, the only real leader that we have, and whose contract was almost done, and could've been packaged to get us a real good player, then we trade AJ, our best PG, and although slow, and sometimes sloppy he was still one of our most reliable player for an ancient player who most likely won't even play this year, now we just let Freddie walk instead of at least doing some kind of sign and trade and try to get something back, and all this Harrington talk has been going on for weeks yet nothing has happened yet which is only making me think that us getting him is not set in stone.........
> 
> I'm really afraid where this organization is heading...Not even 2 years ago we were one of the elite teams in the entire NBA, now we be lucky if we even smell the playoffs......I don't blame Walsh at all, but Bird well that's another story....


You guys are just in the rebuilding years the bulls were in it for 7 years lol but thats cuz we didnt really have a GM but then we got Paxson and he turned it around. you guys are probably just clearing cap room for draft picks and free agents next few years. give it about 3 4 years and ull be back there again. there just restaffing thats all dont worry man.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

BullsPro27 said:


> give it about 3 4 years and ull be back there again.



Yeah that makes me feel alot better....


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I don't see us falling out of playoffs.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Fred Jones said:


> I don't see us falling out of playoffs.


agree since this is also in the east :banana:


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

I kind of like what Bird is doing...the window for that group of players closed this year....they kind of had to do something to change things up....the guys you are getting now are not the pieces of the bigger puzzle...they are just filler for right now


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

if i rember correct everyone in our divison made it to the playoffs but still, our team seems as good as it is last year no *big* difference from last years calibar i mean even peja didn't even help us going to and in playoffs 
A.C+A.J+PEJA(didn't really help us much)=Danny(improve), M.D, D.A and etc....


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I hate to say it as a long time Pacer and J.O. fan..

But, I think it's time to trade him, and start rebuilding.. 

*tear


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

Midnight_Marauder said:


> I kind of like what Bird is doing...the window for that group of players closed this year....they kind of had to do something to change things up....the guys you are getting now are not the pieces of the bigger puzzle...they are just filler for right now


Yeah I think it looks bad at this point but I think there are bigger things in the works for the Pacers. Until the AJ deal I thought the Pacers had had a fantastic summer. Croshere and Sto gone for Harrington and Daniels. The Harrington deal is still being finalized but it will happen. I'm not sure what the Pacers are doing at PG, but I really think they are going to make a trade for one. I think you'll see Pollard or a big similar signed and PG will be the target besides Harrinton. It is easy to look at a deal like this and complain...sit tight Bird is at the control.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

jreywind said:


> Yeah I think it looks bad at this point but I think there are bigger things in the works for the Pacers. Until the AJ deal I thought the Pacers had had a fantastic summer. Croshere and Sto gone for Harrington and Daniels. The Harrington deal is still being finalized but it will happen. I'm not sure what the Pacers are doing at PG, but I really think they are going to make a trade for one. I think you'll see Pollard or a big similar signed and PG will be the target besides Harrinton. It is easy to look at a deal like this and complain...sit tight Bird is at the control.



what about S.J?? :banana:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> First we trade Croshere, the only real leader that we have, and whose contract was almost done, and could've been packaged to get us a real good player,


Hmm.. I guess Daniels won't be able to produce as much as Croshere did on the court (which wasn't much unless you like seeing a bunch of missed dunks and a sloppy post game).



> then we trade AJ, our best PG, and although slow, and sometimes sloppy he was still one of our most reliable player for an ancient player who most likely won't even play this year


I think Bird was trying to give either Tinsley or Saras the backup spot, and letting AJ go somewhere where he can play the position that he deserves.



> now we just let Freddie walk instead of at least doing some kind of sign and trade and try to get something back


Did you want Alvin Williams in return or something?



> and all this Harrington talk has been going on for weeks yet nothing has happened yet which is only making me think that us getting him is not set in stone.........


It's not even the end of the offseason yet. Relax.




> I'm really afraid where this organization is heading...Not even 2 years ago we were one of the elite teams in the entire NBA, now we be lucky if we even smell the playoffs......I don't blame Walsh at all, but Bird well that's another story....


This is what really bothers me. In what world do you live in? Could you not see that after last year, the team wasn't going to be the same this year? It was apparent that there would be a lot of stuff happening this offseason. Start *****ing when the trades are done, not now.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

i gotta say i like indiana they are my favorite eastern team. i like the young guys you brought in though, daniels, powell, marshall, getting harrington back, still have JO, tinsley, idk its just me i guess I like the moves you have made.
oop forgot about stephen jackson too.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Box Man said:


> Hmm.. I guess Daniels won't be able to produce as much as Croshere did on the court (which wasn't much unless you like seeing a bunch of missed dunks and a sloppy post game).


Well, he's a role player, and rarely forced anything, unless he was on fire. It's not like he posted much, either.



> Did you want Alvin Williams in return or something?


Haha, another Jonathan Bender. PJ Tucker, Anthony Parker, Graham, Jose Calderon, something, ****, maybe even Kris Humphries.



> oop forgot about stephen jackson too.


When people find out he's in Indy, we lose fans.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I like our deals so far, it won't be a 1 year turn around, I'm not sure why some of you could hope for that. The point to a team is to win a championship, not just make the playoffs, we weren't going to win with current team. Bird had to make changes, and he has as promised. This is a good thing for us.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

for the record.. i am really happy the Salmons deal fell through.

i think the raptors got a great player, and a bargain, for fred jones.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Kekai said:


> i gotta say i like indiana they are my favorite eastern team. i like the young guys you brought in though, daniels, powell, marshall, getting harrington back, still have JO, tinsley, idk its just me i guess I like the moves you have made.
> oop forgot about stephen jackson too.


i've heard that indy will waive marshall and powell to make room for harrington's contract


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Benis007 said:


> i think the raptors got a great player, and a bargain, for fred jones.


A super bargain. I would've given Freddie 6-7 million. Him, Ford, and Roko-Leni Ukic ever coming over could make me a pretty big Raptors fan.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Benis007 said:


> i've heard that indy will waive marshall and powell to make room for harrington's contract


hope we at least keep rawle marshall so that we at least get something for AJ..



> > oop forgot about stephen jackson too.
> 
> 
> 
> When people find out he's in Indy, we lose fans.


haha :cheers:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Benis007 said:


> i've heard that indy will waive marshall and powell to make room for harrington's contract


i hope the suns pick them up then, some nice young cheap talent


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

it can be hard sometimes to see some familiar faces go but, i'm glad the team is being gutted. it desperately needed to be done. there was no way this team was going to amount to anything as it was. so changes had to be made.
i will be curious to see how things continue to develop.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

S&T Bonzi for Foster?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

XMATTHEWX said:


> S&T Bonzi for Foster?


I hope you're joking.. Why would we trade a big man for a G-F? We're pretty much set in the shooting guard and small forward positions anyway, and we need more big men, so that trade would make no sense.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Box Man said:


> I hope you're joking.. Why would we trade a big man for a G-F? We're pretty much set in the shooting guard and small forward positions anyway, and we need more big men, so that trade would make no sense.



Exactly right, we have no need for Bonzi, and the last thing this team needs is anymore character guys.


----------

